# Diesel's growth thread



## cEElint

well, i figured i'd try and keep track of Diesels growth here w/ pictures.. i kinda slacked for a couple of weeks and didnt take many pics, but i have a few.

here he is the day i brought him home.. 9 weeks 1 day old


















this is the next day playing w/ Daisy and Dre.. 9 weeks 2 days old

































aww, how cute









here he is at 11 weeks










couple of randoms.. 13.5 weeks


















playing w/ his brothers.. 14.5 weeks










with fatso brother and lil momma... baby is almost as big as momma .. haha.. his name is Hoss










This is him today.. skinny, yes i know ... he eats about 2 cups of dry food a day.. 1 in the morning, 1 at noon time and a treat around 5.. he's 4 months (16 weeks) old yesterday .. weighs around 22-25lbs, but he had a worm problem and he's putting weight on now .. he's getting tall, not that i mind.. longer legs usually means more athletic.. something i want in my dogs










**UPDATE** 11/29/10

this is Diesel on Thanksgiving, almost 4.5 months old. he's getting so big










**UPDATE** **UPDATE** 12/9/10 at 19.5 weeks


















made him take a little time away from the ball w/ Dre for a pic.. lol









him and Daisy waiting patiently for the ball









now waiting not so patiently.. lol









**UPDATE .. 1/5/11**

he turned 5 months on the 26th and he's getting so big.. he's all about the springpole already, so i have to keep it up.. it was raised up for Daisy so i had to drop it so he wouldnt keep jumping at it..

i'll take more soon










**update... 1/13/11**

now 5.5 months old and full of fire










































UPDATE**** 5/30/11

turned 10 months on the 26th










havin a 3way tug session w/ Dre and Daisy









one on one w/ Dre.. 

















Diesel and his littermate Boss .. 









chasin the flirt pole









tired puppy









enjoy.. i will update the first post w/ new pics as he gets older


----------



## meganc66

he's adorable! sorry to hear bout the worm problem, but glad he's getting back on track!


----------



## cEElint

his ears should be getting clipped soon... when is a good time?

oh.. and of last week he started loosing puppy teeth and getting his big boy teeth already.. he's growing up


----------



## aimee235

Some vets won't do them after about 16 weeks others will do them no matter the age.


----------



## ashes

Don't they grow so fast  mine is 7 months today!! I was kinda sad about it lol I want her to be little again lol very cute!


----------



## freddie07

He's adorable! Can't wait to see him at a year old.


----------



## cEElint

freddie07 said:


> He's adorable! Can't wait to see him at a year old.


I know... I can't wait to see the dog he's gonna turn into


----------



## MASTERPIECEBULLIES-KEVIN

wow! really great pics, ur boy looks good n happy!


----------



## cEElint

picture update.. check bottom of first post


----------



## B-TownBullyz

looking good


----------



## cEElint

no new pics, but i'll try and get out there today and get some good ones... but i weighed him today .. 26.6 lbs at 4mo 3wks 3days old

still a little skinny because he eats blankets and crap and gets obstructed.. so he'll throw up his food and have the runs.. he eventually passes it and is good again.. he's teething so he wants to eat everything.. lol


----------



## shadystunts

nice dog, i like the puppy pic when he is tuggin on daisy's lip, cute..


----------



## American_Pit13

Hes looking great!


----------



## cEElint

picture update!! bottom of first post


----------



## mcmlxxxvii

i love that pic of him and daisy waiting for the ball (2nd to the last)


----------



## cEElint

i barely noticed the blood on his neck.. i heard something out back earlier but when i looked everything looked normal.. i'm guessing he pushed his teething on Daisy too far and she put him in check


----------



## cEElint

new pic update .. 5 months old and 35lbs now


----------



## Black Rabbit

He's looking great. Such a handsome little man


----------



## Dually

Love to see them grow from week to week. Great pictures


----------



## Joleigh

What a handsome little one


----------



## Silence

You have some beautiful brindles and Daisy has some good looking muscle tone. Kudos.


----------



## cEElint

new pics up..

5.5 months old now.. and full of fire..

loves the springpole.. i dont let him have it much though.. but he begs for it.. 
Dre in the background slobbering all over his Jolly Ball

















getting so big









hangin w/ Daisy and Dre









Vote for me! Puppy of the Month.. lol


----------



## cEElint

its been a minute since i've updated this.. he turned 10 months old on the 26th.. here are some new pics.. i probably have more on my camera, there are from my phone










havin a 3way tug session w/ Dre and Daisy









one on one w/ Dre.. 

















Diesel and his littermate Boss .. 









chasin the flirt pole









tired puppy









a few of Boss.. he's a stout lil guy.. solid


----------



## cEElint

another one.. he's nearly the size of my soon to be 3 yr olds


----------



## Black Rabbit

Awww he's gotten so big, he's really starting to mature, not gunna have that puppy face much longer. Ok I think you've had him long enough time to send him to me


----------



## cEElint

I can't wait for him to mature... he's gonna fill out quite a bit still

id rather him stay 9 weeks for life though


----------



## Black Rabbit

loll i know right i miss that, I'm gunna have to get a new pup


----------



## aus_staffy

All three are great looking dogs, cEElint.


----------



## cEElint

almost 10.5 months now

check out how ripped my lil man is already


----------



## Black Rabbit

He looks great!!!!!!!!!!! :woof:


----------



## dylroche1

that tan/white one with the crop is gorgeous


----------



## American_Pit13

Hes looking good!


----------



## cEElint

dylroche1 said:


> that tan/white one with the crop is gorgeous


which one? i have 2 that are fawn/white w/ crops.. lol.. guessing you mean Daisy though


----------

